# super cute flats/short heels



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

i'm totally pissed because i think i've made it to five feet and eight inches. i am twenty damn years old, i should not be growing anymore. i'm mad because i hate being taller than most of the guys i hang out with, and if i wear heels and be all cute, i will be. i'm getting to be a pretty big fan of dressing like a girl, so i want more cute shoes but hiiigh heels are out of the question, unless anyone can get my guy friends to wear them, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








anyway! i need to know where i can get some cute flat shoes, or ones with really little heels like maybe an inch or less. i like retro shoes, and strappy ones...any idears?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2008)

Kimmy.
Rock your height.
If a man feels less a man standing next to your damn fabulous self because y'all see eye to eye...hell with him.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 23, 2008)

I completely feel your pain! I'm 20 and 5'9 and its soooo annnnoying! I like my guys to be taller than me but sometimes its like the cutest/sweetest ones are midgets....it can be done though...my ex was 5'5..it was just a lil awkward tho...and I love heels wear them with pride girl! Just remember, models have to be 5'8 or over and many beautiful girls dont make the industry because they are short! Tall also means lonnnnnng legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we can reach shit w/o a ladder hehehee!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

You are lucky! I wish I was that tall.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 23, 2008)

i agree with shimmer. i'm 5'7ish & my boyfriend is a little shorter i think.. & i wear heels around him all the time. it used to really bother me to be taller than him but now i've realized that it's horribly wrong to deny myself beautiful high heels! any guy worth keeping shouldn't be bothered by your height.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah, none of the guys i hang out with are bothered by it...it just feels weird to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i'm gonna get me a pair of giant heels and just get used to it haha!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would love to be tall.....I will gladly trade my mere 5'3 for your height.... My friend MsChrys79 on here is 6'1 ...imagine how tall she feels


----------



## 3jane (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm 5'8"... my sister is 5'10"... both of us eventually found guys who are taller.  (My boyf is 6'4"! Now I wish I was at least 2" taller, lol.)  Here's a secret: most taller guys really really like taller girls-- it's just they have a hard time finding them since most girls are on the shorter side.  Plus, there are more men who are 6'+ than women who are 5'8"+, so odds are kinda in your favor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although y'know what-- I've found most guys actually don't care about height so much.  It's really we women who care more (or at all).  I know it shouldn't, but it kinda bugs me... but it's a good excuse to be picky.  If he's not too tall, his personality really has to win me over, or I hold out until some tall hot guy comes along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, rock your height.  I wear heels all the time (even with my ex's who were all around my height, haha), my sister wears even taller ones than I do.  *Don't ever slouch!*  If you own your height and walk with confidence, guys LOVE. IT.

As for cute low-heeled shoes, my favs are low wedges over kitten heels.  They're comfier and don't look so dumb.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like this sorta design:
Allure by J. Reneé at Zeta Zappos
Tuffy by Nine West at Zeta Zappos
Coralee by Kate Spade at Zeta Zappos
Macy's, DSW, Marshalls, etc have lotsa shoes.  You may want to browse zappos for ideas, then hit the stores to compare prices or get an idea of the brand's sizing then order online.


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 24, 2008)

ooh ooh!! Girl do I have just what you need! ok these are online sites but they offer amazing shoes that I just can't seem to find anywhere around here.

they are

pinupgirlclothing.com

and

babygirlboutique.com

And sometimes, hot topic has rare little gems. Cute vintage inspired flats and such. Keep your eye out for those little surprises! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am excited for you and your shopping endeavors in those sites.

and just a tip, if you decide to get any punkrose flats, they run about a size bigger


----------



## COBI (Nov 24, 2008)

At your age, I felt similar due to my own insecurities about the height of people around me.  I've never minded my height, but I didn't want to tower over people by wearing heels, plus my bf at the time was about half an inch shorter than me.

Now I LOVE to wear heels; that and I don't mind standing out in a group.  I'm 5'10" in bare feet, and typically wear 2-3" heels to work and out.  But for pure comfort (not because of height), I still tend to rock sandals or sneaks (depending on the season) during the off-time.

Another reason that I tend to wear heels now is that I think it is way too hard to find cute flats that would work for my job or going out, plus I like to make my legs look even longer.


----------



## lvgz (Nov 26, 2008)

girl.. i WISH i would grow. embrace it. im not even 5'!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 26, 2008)

As crazy as it sounds Kohl's has some GREAT ballet flats!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tilly's does too and they have ballet flat vans and those are really cute!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh dear, I definately feel your pain....I'm 6'0 and never give high heels a second look lol.

I usually buy my flats at cheap-o places like Old Navy, Payless or Target...I don't wear them that much, but I like having a variety should I decide not to wear my sneakers


----------



## jinxii (Nov 26, 2008)

You should be proud of your height.. Taller women tend to Grasp the most attention in a sea of short women. (good attention) My boyfriends brother strictly dates women 5'8 and taller and he's barely brushing 5'10. 
look at the stripper/dominatrix boots Rihanna wears and she's 5'10!
Kimora lee Simmons is 6 feet tall and she's rarely seen without heels!
Embrace it!


----------



## Kalie (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 6'0 and 16....lol....I love high heels, but never wear them out of the house unless it's some sort of holiday party where I know a lot of other people will be in heels. I still need to work on my confidence, heh. I do love high heels though, and play with mine around the house. I have a 4" pair of hot-pink stillettoes.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm only 5'1" I wish I was taller. I have to wear 4"-6" heels to be a normal height.

If a man is not man enough to be with you due to your height. Then he's not man enough for you.

Giselle is 5'11" & she's a super model. Accept what nature gave you & run with it

FYI: juicy couture have some cute flat shoes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 26, 2008)

Kimmy you should be proud of your height...tall girls rock! I'm 5'7'' and my husband is 5'9". I still wear high heals on a regular basis and since I wear 3" or higher, I'm always taller than him. So I say just rock it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oops and sorry I don't have recommendation for flats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't feel comfortable in them so I just never wear them


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_You should be proud of your height.. Taller women tend to Grasp the most attention in a sea of short women. (good attention) My boyfriends brother strictly dates women 5'8 and taller and he's barely brushing 5'10. 
look at the stripper/dominatrix boots Rihanna wears and she's 5'10!
Kimora lee Simmons is 6 feet tall and she's rarely seen without heels!
Embrace it!_

 
I agree! Learn to be proud of your height, wearing high heels is the best way to get comfortable with it.
And I don´t think 5`8 is really tall (I´m 5`8 as well), in fact I wished I was like 5`10! When I wear really high heels I feel so much sexier, because then I´m really a lot taller than most girls


----------



## newmakeuplover (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm totally pissed because i think i've made it to five feet and eight inches. i am twenty damn years old, i should not be growing anymore. i'm mad because i hate being taller than most of the guys i hang out with, and if i wear heels and be all cute, i will be. i'm getting to be a pretty big fan of dressing like a girl, so i want more cute shoes but hiiigh heels are out of the question, unless anyone can get my guy friends to wear them, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







anyway! i need to know where i can get some cute flat shoes, or ones with really little heels like maybe an inch or less. i like retro shoes, and strappy ones...any idears?_

 

I understand what you mean..I am 5'8. I always wanted to be shorter since I am in love with HUGE heals and that forbids me from wearing them. I have to tell you though..that once you pass the age 25(I am 30*sigh*) you will appreciate your height and TRUST me there are A LOT of gorgeous guys that are 6ft and above. THANK GOD!!


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 18, 2009)

The cutest flats I own right now are all Naturalizer and Clarks . . . but those can be a little bit on the pricey side. Ballet flats are so popular now, though, that I imagine you'd be able to find them in any price range in any shoe store.

Seriously, though, embrace your height and totally rock it! I'm 5'9" and like to wear heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love it when I'm the tallest person in the room. My BF and I are both on the tall side, which makes it easy to find each other in a store - we can always see the tops of each other's heads, even over high shelves or in a crowd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

